# Hair tutorial for latex mask?



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

As for applying hair to a latex mask, StiltBeastStudios on youtube has a couple tutorials that might help.

For removing hair from another mask, I've seen it done just by grabbing hold of the hair and ripping it from the mask. Not sure how well it'll work for what you need, I haven't seen it done with the intent of re-using the hair.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

e600 is the same glue Trick or treat studios uses, you can get it al Walmart.


----------



## MelanieWhite (Jul 12, 2021)

Easy-peasy! Remove the hair from another mask that you hate and apply glue. If the hair color is different from that mask, dye it. It's worth restoring this Michael Myers mask. I had one too; my friends gave it as a gift for my birthday this year and a Dyson hairdryer. Yeee, I'm so excited for Halloween! And for trying my new toy. I have read so many reviews about Dyson hairdryer at 2020 Best Cordless Hair Dryer | Chosen by Real people that I was dreaming for one, days and nights.


----------

